# Whos down for a AZ SQ kickback.?



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Since the last meet and greet got cancelled, maybe we could try another kickback?


----------



## dls1234 (Jul 19, 2013)

sign me up


----------



## Offroader5 (Apr 8, 2011)

Too damn hot now...unless you want to have it in Flag or Showlow


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

Im down for a show loww meet. Im not familiar with the shops up there thou.


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

I might be able to join you all. Which city is most conveniently located? We don't have to meet at a shop. We can always meet at a park, etc.


----------

